# Rio equestrian Olympic dressage



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm DVR'ing it since I'm at work, but I can't wait to get home tonight & tune in! I still have to watch it so I can't really give much input yet.  But from the sound of it, that sounds horrible. That's like abusing your power, using the spurs like that. Wow.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Would like to know what you think after watching it!!! He was riding at 12.16pm


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I think what you watched was the eventing version of dressage. Not that that is an excuse for any animal being abused in the manner you're describing. The dressage portion of the Olympics starts on Wednesday. Hopefully those riders will be a little better behaved.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i already have an thread on the equestrian games and ranted on the same stuff ****! apparently thats the evening version of Dressage and its subpar at best. Not to knock Eventing as that is something i would LOVE to do but it looked as if some dis all they could to stay ON their mounts!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ah yes so it is,next week we will see the best of the best!!rooting for Charlotte and Carlxxx
Still like you say there is no excuse for bad riding in my opinion he should have been disqualified.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, that is definitely not the dressage I know of. Interesting. I can't wait for tomorrow to see the real stuff myself. Watching that through me off a bit, I was like...what is going on?! What is that?!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't edit my post, but I meant to say threw* me off.


----------



## SusanH (Jan 14, 2016)

So, MY rant about the Olympics is a little different.
1. I'm trying to watch it "online" since I too work during the day, and when I manage to find it somewhere (like DAYS after the event), it often has ZERO commentary. So, watching cross country for instance, I have no idea who is who. I watched a couple of spectacular falls, and had no idea who was then eliminated.
2. I am spoiled by the London Olympic venues. The cross country in London was completely and totally gorgeous. Rio? Not so much. I imagine the eventers don't really notice it that much because non-Olympic eventing is frequently in a cramped place that's "not so nice", but this is the Olympics for goodness sake. The world is watching (maybe.)
3. While the stadium looks nice enough the jumps for the show jumping were about as interesting and imaginative as being home taking a jumping lesson. Again, I'm spoiled by the London Olympic courses.
4. Dressage. I did see that guy spurring his horse a lot, but I also believe that was the eventing dressage. The pure dressage events were, well, pure dressage. Beautiful dressage horses, with real dressage riders. Rio couldn't screw up the dressage venue too much, since it's just a rectangle with markers.
5. There is ZERO prime time replay/coverage of any equine events. I was at the gym on Sunday and one of the televised Olympic set of things, that included about an hour of synchronized swimming, and golf, SAID it would have show jump, and I think it was like ONE horse and rider combo. Seriously?
Ok, flame off, I think. Very disappointed.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

SusanH said:


> So, MY rant about the Olympics is a little different.
> 1. I'm trying to watch it "online" since I too work during the day, and when I manage to find it somewhere (like DAYS after the event), it often has ZERO commentary. So, watching cross country for instance, I have no idea who is who. I watched a couple of spectacular falls, and had no idea who was then eliminated.
> 2. I am spoiled by the London Olympic venues. The cross country in London was completely and totally gorgeous. Rio? Not so much. I imagine the eventers don't really notice it that much because non-Olympic eventing is frequently in a cramped place that's "not so nice", but this is the Olympics for goodness sake. The world is watching (maybe.)
> 3. While the stadium looks nice enough the jumps for the show jumping were about as interesting and imaginative as being home taking a jumping lesson. Again, I'm spoiled by the London Olympic courses.
> ...


I have to agree- I did get a lot of commentary when I watched the XC & jumping (I still have yet to watch the dressage, hoping to catchup on it this weekend). The XC course in Rio was very, very choppy. I didn't like it at all, the jumps just weren't setup well. A lot of the horses ended up falling, it was a bit messy. There were a few good riders, but still...the one in the last Olympics was a lot better IMO as well.

It sucks you didn't get much commentary.  I had to search really hard to get the equestrian coverage on tv. On NBC barely had anything, had to DVR the 'USA' channel to get it. Very odd but it worked. Online must not offer much commentary, which is a blow.


----------

